# Bedbugs



## nowall

_I've never lived in London though. Are there really bedbugs there?_

How would you translate 'bedbugs'? 
I really can't find info anywhere (incl. the urban-dictionary and similars).

bedbugs = insetti da letto / pigri or pigroni / pantofolai / ....et cetera


----------



## Andre Balian

No idea how to translate, but here's an article.  *link*


----------



## nowall

Literally, it could be 'acari' (any suggestions?), but I need the figurative translation.

Thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Gli acari non si vedono. Visto che si parla di bugs potrebbe essere qualcosa di piu' grande, e "da letto", come le "piattole" [pidocchi del pube (pediculus pubis)] ?

Qui in Italia non sono un gran che comuni (credo), ma mi e' capitato di sentire piu' di una volta gente di ritorno dall'estero (anche US) che si lamentava.



			
				nowall said:
			
		

> Literally, it could be 'acari' (any suggestions?), but I need the figurative translation.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## nowall

Non credi quindi la domanda si riferisca alla pigrizia delle persone? 
Non potrebbe esserci un altro livello di analisi?

Grazie a tutti voi.

--

Riguardo l'insetto ho trovato questo interessante riferimento sulla Columbia University Encyclopedia:

bedbug, any of the small, blood-sucking bugs of the family Cimicidae, which includes about 30 species distributed throughout the world. Bedbugs are flat-bodied, oval, reddish brown, and about 1/4 in. (6 mm) long. They emit an unpleasant-smelling oily secretion from two glands on their undersurface. All are parasites of warm-blooded animals. The common human bedbug of temperate regions, Cimex lectularis, is largely nocturnal, spending the day in crevices in walls and furniture and in bedding. Its bite causes irritation in many individuals, but it is not known to transmit diseases. It will feed on other mammals and poultry when humans are not available and can live up to a year without feeding. Maturation from egg to adult takes about two months in warm conditions; there may be three or four generations a year. Control methods include steaming, spraying, and fumigating. Another parasite of humans, C. hemipterus, is common in the Old World tropics. A North American species, Haematosiphon inodora, parasitizing poultry, will also bite humans. Other species attack bats and various kinds of bird. Bedbugs are classified in the phylum Arthropoda, class Insecta, order Hemiptera, family Cimicidae.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ah si' effettivamente non e' quella che noi chiamiamo "piattola" (che  invece sono dette _Pubic Lice_), anche se simile. Si chiama:

"*Cimice dei letti*" (Cimex lectularius)

... é l'insetto più noto della famiglia degli Emitteri Eterotteri (Heteroptera), probabilmente di origine asiatica, è oggi diffusa in tutto il mondo al seguito dell'uomo, il cui sangue costituisce il suo quasi esclusivo nutrimento.

[non lo sapevo: l'ho trovato su internet]

Qui sono illustrati:
http://medent.usyd.edu.au/photos/lice__bedbug_photos.htm


----------



## Idioteque

L'unica traduzione che mi venga in mente è "cimice dei letti", un insetto che corrisponde proprio alla descrizione da te fornita...







EDIT: Scusami, Tommaso Gastaldi, ci siamo incrociati!


----------



## nowall

Vi ringrazio per le precisazioni: ho imparato molto su questi piccoli insetti! 
Tuttavia continuo a pensare _bedbugs_ sia stato usato in senso figurativo. Che ne pensi/pensate? Possibile?


----------



## ElaineG

> _I've never lived in London though. Are there really bedbugs there?_


 
Non mi sembra figurativo. Mi sembra che stia parlando degli insetti.  Ma forse puoi darci qualche frase di più.  Senza contesto, non si sa mai


----------



## You little ripper!

I think it's refering to the idiom, "Sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite". It's something that you say to someone when they say they are going to bed after, "Good night". I'll see if I can get some info on the origin of it.


----------



## You little ripper!

This link gives some info on the expression and where it comes from.

http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/msleepti.html


----------



## nowall

Charles, unfortunately your link doesn't work. ;(

ElaineG, I am sorry but I have no further info... you're probably right, likely it's about 'bugs'! 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

You can get it anyway from the link "properties":
http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/msleepti.html



			
				nowall said:
			
		

> Charles, unfortunately your link doesn't work. ;(
> 
> ElaineG, I am sorry but I have no further info... you're probably right, likely it's about 'bugs'!
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


----------



## nowall

Lovely. Thank you!


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> You can get it anyway from the link "properties":
> http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/msleepti.html


Thanks Tommaso. I'll delete that post now that you've provided a link that works.

I always have problems with links.  If anyone has a minute could they tell me how to do it properly.  I am so computer illiterate!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

OT. 
There are several ways to do it. One simple is just:
-go to the website you want to post

-click on the address and press Ctrl-c
-click on the destination text box and press Ctrl-v



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Tommaso. I'll delete that post now that you've provided a link that works.
> 
> I always have problems with links. If anyone has a minute could they tell me how to do it properly. I am so computer illiterate!


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> OT.
> There are several ways to do it. One simple is just:
> -go to the website you want to post
> 
> -click on the address and press Ctrl-c
> -click on the destination text box and press Ctrl-v


Thanks Tommaso.  I'll try that.


----------



## You little ripper!

My dictionary translates _bedbug_ as *cimice.*
There is also a slang translation for _bedbug _which is *fellow addict.* If we had more context, we might be able to work out whether that fits.


----------



## V52

nowall said:
			
		

> Vi ringrazio per le precisazioni: ho imparato molto su questi piccoli insetti!
> Tuttavia continuo a pensare _bedbugs_ sia stato usato in senso figurativo. Che ne pensi/pensate? Possibile?



To give you a  more  precise opinion we need more context.
Ciao
Vittorio


----------



## Jana337

Discussion about fellow addict moved here.

Jana


----------



## mari78

oy my god i bedbugs!
avete qui con voi una vittima dei bedbugs inglesi, mi avete portato alla mente ricordi che preferivo dimenticare!mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.
cmq anch'io, dopo aver compiuto un'ampia analisi sugli odiosi animaletti, ho trovato cimici da letto come traduzione anche se in Italia credo siano pressochè inesistenti.


----------



## radiation woman

mari78 said:
			
		

> oy my god i bedbugs!
> avete qui con voi una vittima dei bedbugs inglesi, mi avete portato alla mente ricordi che preferivo dimenticare!mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.
> cmq anch'io, dopo aver compiuto un'ampia analisi sugli odiosi animaletti, ho trovato cimici da letto come traduzione anche se in Italia credo siano pressochè inesistenti.


 
Ciao Mari,

Ho avuto quasi la stessa esperienza, pero' e' successo a me in Italia.  E anch'io avevo trovato "cimici da letto" = bedbugs.


----------



## mari78

Allora esistono pure in Italia??


----------



## radiation woman

mari78 said:
			
		

> Allora esistono pure in Italia??


 
Stranamente io li ho conosciuti solo in Italia, e mai in Gran Bretagna.  It's odd considering that I've spent most of my life in GB and presumably you've spent most of yours in Italy.


----------



## mari78

You're right, that's quite weird...


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Nighty Night, Sleep Tight, Dont Let The Bed Bugs Bite"...

eery English saying.


----------



## grappa

There are seven species of "bedbugs" that bite humans .Cimex lectularis is the most common. Yes bedbugs have staged a big resurgence in London and the industrialized world. I believe the Italian word for bedbug is Cince.


----------



## ElaineG

> Stranamente io li ho conosciuti solo in Italia, e mai in Gran Bretagna. It's odd considering that I've spent most of my life in GB and presumably you've spent most of yours in Italy.


 
Infatti, i cimici da letto esistono dappertutto; li ho incontrato in Amsterdam e in Messico.  Viaggiano nelle valigie e sui corpi dei viaggiatori, e preferiscono i posti sporchi (sopratutto i matarassi sporchi).  Dunque è più probabile che li incontri in un albergo economico o un appartamento affitato che a casa tua.  Non ho mai visto un cimico da letto a NY, ma penso che ne trovi tanti negli ostelli economici ecc.


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Infatti, i *le* cimici da letto esistono dappertutto


 
Hi Elaine

*Cimice *is feminine: _una cimice, delle cimici._

Btw it's also used for "bug" meaning an electronic spying device.

Carlo


----------



## V52

Do you mind if I correct your Italian? 


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Infatti, LE cimici da letto esistono dappertutto; lE ho incontratE AD Amsterdam e in Messico. Viaggiano nelle valigie e sui corpi dei viaggiatori, e preferiscono i posti sporchi (sopratutto i matErassi sporchi). Dunque è più probabile INCONTRARLE in un albergo economico o IN un appartamento affitTato, che a casa tua. Non ho mai visto unA cimicE da letto a NY, ma penso che SE ne troviNO tantE negli ostelli economici ecc.



... and please, always correct my English...

Vittorio


----------



## ElaineG

Yes, I get that the whole thing was pretty screwed up by my thinking they were masculine. Doh!

But I wanted say "you find lots of them" ... ne trovi tante... can I not say that?


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Yes, I get that the whole thing was pretty screwed up by my thinking they were masculine. Doh!
> 
> But I wanted say "you find lots of them" ... ne trovi tante... can I not say that?


Secondo me puoi dirlo anche così ma devi mettere "trovi" in congiuntivo perché lo precede il verbo pensare. Però la traduzione di Vittorio mi sembra più idiomatica. The usual caveat applies.

Jana


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Jana,

I'm really not thinking very well today (too many holidays), but isn't "trovi" the congiuntivo (as well the indicativo)?

Probably wrong,

Elaine


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Hi Jana,
> 
> I'm really not thinking very well today (too many holidays), but isn't "trovi" the congiuntivo (as well the indicativo)?
> 
> Probably wrong,
> 
> Elaine


No, Elaine, it's me who is not thinking very well, sorry.  I am glad I didn't skip the caveat. 

Jana


----------

